# Suzy is finally home!



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Hello everybody!
We went to Cindy's house a stayed a couple of hours and a met a couple of her dogs. She has such gorgeous maltese with the prettiest coats! She knows everything there is to know about maltese and I feel so lucky I found her.
This is Suzy[but we're going to change her name]! She is such a little doll! :wub: She was a little shy of us at first but she warmed up to us once Cindy's other puppy Turbo came out too. She is such a good girl and very smart! Did I mention, she's fully potty-pad trained[yay] :dothewave: 
This little girl has definately filled that emptiness in our hearts when my last pup, Imani, died. Suzy is asleep on my lap as I post these :wub: 

































This is Turbo and her attacked us with a thousand kisses the moment he saw us. He was such a lover boy! I wish I could've taken him too, but I guess he has to wait a little more for his forever home.








This is Suzy's mommy and daddy








































She likes bows! Imani hated them so we barely have any. Now I guess mommy has to go shopping!








Cindy said she's never seen a pup with so much pigment before but she said she thinks it's growing out.









Sorry that I did not post earlier but it was a long drive and we got home pretty late.


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

She is beautiful!!! Congratulations :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Honestly, her face just melts my heart. You have one of the cutest pups I've ever seen!! What a darling she is!! WOW!!! :wub:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

WOOOOW she is A BEAUTY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congrats!!!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*What a BEAUTIFUL little girl! :tender: :flowers: 

I bet you are on :cloud9: right now -- It must be so rewarding to have such a healthy little girl that you know will be around for years to come!

I have never seen that much lemon coloring on a Maltese before...I'm sure it will probably grow out in time, but WOW! What a looker! She's gorgeous even if her coat stays like that! :w00t: :wub2: 

CONGRATULATIONS on your new addition!*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

She is one of the prettiest malts I have ever seen!!!! Just a real BEAUTY!!!! Cindy had gorgeous malts!!!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Hooray! I was anxiously waiting for these pics!!

OMG, your baby is so flippin' cute!!! I could eat her right up! :wub: :wub: :wub: 

She's absolute perfection! What a little doll face. :wub: It looks like she has a lot

of coat, too! Is Turbo her brother? What a little doll he is! And Suzy's parents are 

absolutely beautiful! I love their little faces, and their coats look very silky. :biggrin: 

I'm so excited for you! I know Imani will never be replaceable, but I hope this 

little baby helps mend your heart. :grouphug: 

Congrats on your darling little baby. I'm excited to watch this one grow. :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

She is really beautiful.
Congratulations!


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:wub: Awwwww, she ios so sweet looking and adorable. I love her face. Lemon means nothing, many babies have that and it grows out and since you are not showing her..WHO CARES? Posie had lemon ears and sure doesn't now!! I think your new Suzy is absolutely wonderful and how terrifiic that she is "ove rhe hum" with toilet training??? You said you didn't want to deal with that, she sounds like the most perfect fit. Hooray for you!! Wishing you many years of love and joy with your new bundle. N


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Soooorrrry need to post again....Suzy soooo deserves it...


Droool Droool Drooool.....What a beauty Suzy is... :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Brianna,

I am SO happy for you. She is beautiful and has such a sweet face. Now your heart can heal. Let us know when you decide upon a new name.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

OMG, what a precious little pup!! :wub: Congrats!

And Pebbles' coat gets a lemon color to it sometimes, but it always grows out.


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

She is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: WOW!! I know you must be so happy!!!! :biggrin: Congratulations!!!


----------



## Toby Cooper (May 30, 2008)

She is so pretty and trained that's great. Toby still as some accidents he goes outside put wants me outside with him I'm going to have to wear a warmer housecoat in the mornings as if I go back inside he looks around and says oh it's time to come in is it.
You really have a sweet baby. What was the breeders web site as I'd like to look at pictures.
Linda


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (LoveSophie @ Nov 17 2008, 05:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672399


> Hooray! I was anxiously waiting for these pics!!
> 
> OMG, your baby is so flippin' cute!!! I could eat her right up! :wub: :wub: :wub:
> 
> ...


Well she's over 5 1/2 months old, thats explains why her coats so long. And no, Turbo is a month older than her and six pounds of lovin' :biggrin: He was another she was saving for show but decided not to.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

OMG! She is exquisite! LOVE her face!! Congrats!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oops sorry for the double post - that will teach me to not hit 'refresh' when my computer is taking too long!

but I'll say it again - Suzy is beautiful.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (Toby Cooper @ Nov 17 2008, 06:13 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=672417


> She is so pretty and trained that's great. Toby still as some accidents he goes outside put wants me outside with him I'm going to have to wear a warmer housecoat in the mornings as if I go back inside he looks around and says oh it's time to come in is it.
> You really have a sweet baby. What was the breeders web site as I'd like to look at pictures.
> Linda [/B]


She is from Silkess Maltese Just google that and you get the website.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

She is really beautiful. :wub: Congratulations.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, what a beauty!! You must be in love, isn't it wonderful!!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations, Your baby is just beautiful. :wub:


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

She is just darling :wub: , can I have her????? I am so happy for you. Looking forward to watching her grow.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats!!!! arty: Suzy is adorable!!! :wub: Such a sweet lil face!!! :wub: 

I hope that we will get to watch her grow up!!! :biggrin:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Your baby is stunning. Congratulations!
xoxox


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Aww Brianna, you did good!!  She is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: :wub: I'm so happy for you!!! :chili:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awh thanks everybody!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:wub: :wub: CONGRADULATIONS SHE HAS A REAL BABY DOLL FACE :wub: :wub: SO CUTE


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Beautiful! That face :wub:!! She is just gorgeous. I'm in love! Congratulations on the new wonderful baby!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

she is beautiful! i bet she was worth all the searching! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Congratulations! She is too cute! :wub: I'm so happy you have her in your life. :chili: 

Linda


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

OMG - if Suzy :wub: were any cuter, it would have to be illegal!!!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

WOW! Suzy, is BEAUTIFULLY darling. I wish you many happy years with her.

Thank you for posting all the photos... and I really liked seeing her parents. What a treat that must have been for you.

You are so fortunate to have a girl that loves the bows, believe me. You will have so much fun bow shopping.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Suzy (or whatever you end up calling her) is just beautiful! She just couldn't be more perfect. Congratulation! :wub:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

OMG how gorgeous is little SUzy.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Oh my, what a beautiful little girl, she has the most precious little face :wub: . Congrats


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Congratulations! She is just gorgeous and Cindy is a wonderful breeder. I can't wait to see more pictures and find out her new name. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Beautiful, just beautiful. Ain't life grand?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

WOW! Your new puppy is exquiste!! With parents that adorable, how could you go wrong  Congratulations on your new little girl!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

She's just cute as can be. I know you are having a great time with her.
Congrats!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Your new baby is Gorgeous!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## anouk (Nov 3, 2006)

Congrats, she's so cute! :tender:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:tender: Absolutely beautiful!! :tender: 
I wish you all the best!
Congrats :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer: :celebrate - fireworks: :cheer:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*wow, she is gorgeous :wub: 
so lovely pictures. what a little pretty bundle of love.

:wub: :wub: 

thanks for sharing so many pictures.*


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, she is ADORABLE!!! :wub: :wub: 

Congratulations!!! :aktion033:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

she is adorable B~ Now you have to come out to meetups!! Cant wait to meet you both. She is Beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

That is an EXCEPTIONALLY pretty puppy :wub: You are lucky to own such a beauty  Sarah


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

She is a treasure for sure! I'm so happy for you. Sounds like you got the perfect little girl for you.


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

She's beautiful :wub: :wub:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so happy for you. Suzy is just perfection. Such a gorgeous little girl. Enjoy her.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow! Suzy is stunning!!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

She is GORGEOUS!!! :wub: Gorgeous - Gabbie. LOL!!!!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

:wub: :wub: :wub: You've got yourself one absolutely stunning baby girl!!!!! How in love are you right now?! She is simply breathtaking! Congratulations!!! Enjoy every moment with each other!  :wub: :wub:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)




----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

awww what a precious little girl

congrats 

she is so pretty


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

She is PRECIOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: Don't worry about what people say about the little bit of lemon coloring....they're just jealous!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

QUOTE (mimi2 @ Nov 19 2008, 01:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=673379


> She is PRECIOUS! :wub: :wub: :wub: Don't worry about what people say about the little bit of lemon coloring....they're just jealous![/B]


thanks! Cindy said that was not the reason she wasn't going to show her because a little lemon coloring is okay.


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

She is GORGEOUS!!! Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Ohhh she is beautiful congrats to you!!


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

What a beautiful little girl!!! :wub: :wub: Congrats!!!


----------



## yukki (Aug 22, 2007)

Oh my goodness! She is BEAUTIFUL!!!!! I just love her little sweet face!


----------



## AmyGil (Jan 6, 2006)

She really is just stunning!


----------

